# What else does everyone ride?



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

What other things do you ride besides bikes? Just a little curious to see if anyone else does anything except ride bikes. Personaly, I ride and xc bike, a dj bike, and will be purchasing a 20 in the not too distant future. I also skate, ride a long board, break out the blades every now and then at the park, run twice a week, and surf and bodyboard when I'm with the family back in Nor-Cal. Never been snowboarding on a real mountain before... Well it pretty self explanatory, what else gets you stoked???


----------



## mackstann (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a longboard but I've never been that good with skateboards and mostly just use it when I would otherwise walk (walking is so slow and I'm impatient). I used to rollerblade TONS when I was about 14 but haven't in forever. I also have my around town bike which is a rigid 29er with some fat slicks and a big front cargo rack.

I really wanna go snowboarding sometime but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

longboarding. Nothing like the feeling of carving down some fresh pavement.


----------



## GatorBait (Oct 5, 2007)

powder skiing


----------



## t1maglio (Jun 10, 2008)

Longboards, snowboards, Jeeps, my wife, in addition to BMX, MTB, Fixie. I would love to get into Kite Boarding, that looks amazing, and motocross and street bikes (hopefully in the near future).


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Yeah longboarding is definitely a good time. Nothing like dawn patrol at a 10 level parking garage...I think enduro racing on a mx bike would be awesome too. A little on the exspensive side though


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm terrible with anything like skateboards, snowboards, roller blades etc. All I was ever decent at was bikes. Raced karts for a while but too expensive so it's just the DJ bike for me. Might be buying a 125cc dirt bike next year (fingers crossed)


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

snowboard, i want to get ito white water kayaking but not that realistic here in kansas (but i did get to do it in CO once.) back when i lived in Illinois i use to skimboard but once again not that possible here in kansas as there are no oceans or the great lakes.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I like my car a lot, computers, snowboard, ski(both downhill and XC) I run, lift weights, swim when I have the chance etc.


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

*P.u.s.s.y.*

my next favorite ride is chicks man.. their fun as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Prime8 said:


> my next favorite ride is chicks man.. their fun as hell :thumbsup:


There are kids on this forum, no need to make them feel bad about missing out on the fun.


----------



## j.man (Jun 29, 2008)

ok well for me 30% of my time goes to Mountain biking and DH riding the other 70% of my time would be spending 9 months out of the year up in cooke city Mt. snowmobiling, i went out on july 2nd and it kicked major ass. 


p.s who says we dont get *****? lol


----------



## carfreak35041 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you snaky! I feel very left out that I don't have that fun!


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

*race motocross*
and i snowboard when the snow falls.
im also very into videography. i love editing videos. and im getting quite good at it.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

i ride. i drive. i drink


----------



## trevdyno (Aug 5, 2007)

simple, muddin/biking in da summer, snowmobiling in the winter.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

I used to skateboard and ride MX until work got in the way. Now I mainly ride urban and light DH.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

aeffertz91 said:


> im also very into videography. i love editing videos. and im getting quite good at it.


lets see some!


----------



## yimer999 (Jun 14, 2008)

i am getting into urban, dh, i use to skate, i love my 1985 toyota mr2, bmx very little, this may sound funny but for some reason i had like a month and a half were all i did was scooter and do **** on a scooter lol.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

I hang out with my son...










I like to build and fly trucks...










I have snowboarded for 25ish seasons. I'm more of a freerider than anything but if someone has a nicely cut pipe I try to hit it. Don't spend too much time in the park...I like hiking to the fresh.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I ski park, snowboard, bmx, and I hang out with my two daughters.


----------



## j.man (Jun 29, 2008)

Finally someone who actually knows how to enjoy life like i do..hell yah trevdyno


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

Backcountry snowboarding.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

mesier said:


> Backcountry snowboarding.


Siberia, nice... the new AK:idea: 
gawd what i'ld do to ride the Altai Mtns.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

lol berries

-edited for the lol


----------



## trevdyno (Aug 5, 2007)

j.man said:


> Finally someone who actually knows how to enjoy life like i do..hell yah trevdyno


YES Heres my beater sled


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

balfa23 or whatever, ilikemybike011 and i shred the A.T.T.










all terrain trike


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Sombrio69 said:


> Siberia, nice... the new AK:idea:
> gawd what i'ld do to ride the Altai Mtns.


Those pics look like a low-rent Colorado ski area with no elevation... But hey, Siberia may be the new Alaska, or Montana, or Colorado, or Utah... Man you don't need to go to Siberia to ride the sickest champagne powder on earth...


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

joelalamo45 said:


> Those pics look like a low-rent Colorado ski area with no elevation... But hey, Siberia may be the new Alaska, or Montana, or Colorado, or Utah... Man you don't need to go to Siberia to ride the sickest champagne powder on earth...


Sure! One guy told me that siberian snow like utah-style powder. Besides, local resorts haven't good infrastructure. Hardly you'll see something new... Definitely you may come here to tell friends 'I was!'.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

mesier said:


> Sure! One guy told me that siberian snow like utah-style powder. Besides, local resorts haven't good infrastructure. Hardly you'll see something new... Definitely you may come here to tell friends 'I was!'.


Does Siberia have tall mountains? Just curious because I know nothing about Siberia except that it's cold.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> Does Siberia have tall mountains? Just curious because I know nothing about Siberia except that it's cold.


Looks like the tallest mountain is Mt. Belukha at 14,783ft tall...bout the same as Idaho Spring's Mount Evans. This is the Altai Mountains in Siberia.










Hmmm....heli bike, anyone? I miss Utah's snow.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The Agency said:


> Looks like the tallest mountain is Mt. Belukha at 14,783ft tall...bout the same as Idaho Spring's Mount Evans. This is the Altai Mountains in Siberia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks a lot like Silverton... man I wish I wasn't such a park rat and could shred the pow... maybe this year on these...


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice...my short board is a K2 Legend 164.


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

joelalamo45 said:


> Does Siberia have tall mountains? Just curious because I know nothing about Siberia except that it's cold.


Hahaha! Cold weather keep snow in it best condition! :thumbsup:

Altai is pretty tall. Belukha mt and some others is about 15000 ft. 
Altai (Gold Mountains) sick place, but only for backcountry, climbing, hiking and other activities out of resorts (low infrastructure, I've say before).
Ski resorts is in mean mountains about 5000 ft.


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

The Agency said:


> Hmmm....heli bike, anyone? I miss Utah's snow.


Snow? It's summer or fall on this pic.. Come here in winter.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> Those pics look like a low-rent Colorado ski area with no elevation...


buddy, i live in KANSAS. those pics have a **** load of elevation compared to what im use to, sadly.there are only 2 "hills" within a 5 hour drive from me, well one is 15min away but any who... neither has more than 300 foot elevation change. and we average just less than a foot of snow annually :madman: needless to say i have never riden POW POW. but we got a pretty fun lil park.






im riding at 2:10


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i also do downhill speedboarding...

not me, just for reference..


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Street/vert/longboard skateboarding, my largest passion, dirt and freeride, and that's about it.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Sombrio69 said:


> im riding at 2:10


That was sick dude. Were you coming in switch or spinning front side? Either way that was dope!


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

front side


----------

